# A custom made scabbard for a vintage take down square.



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

A few more pics


----------



## duckmilk (Oct 10, 2014)

He did a super clean job on the scabbard.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

that is some very nice leather work,thank for the info TOF.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

A really beautiful home for your square Kev.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Sweet, Kevin! I'm going to file that away for next time I need a case for something.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Dave and Potz, Don is eminently approachable. He knows his business.

Thanks for the positive responses all.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I like it. I have been looking for a take down square.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

I looked for quite a while Don. This one is in very good shape and square. I just wanted to protect it and keep the markings legible. This was the best way to do that.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

That looks great. I've done a little with leather a long time ago, more recently I've sewn up a few tool rolls from duck canvas and they've been turning out well but not nearly at that quality.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Real nice Kevin. Thanks for passing along Dons info. I need a apron.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Dan, he has a nice one for sale and over at Woodnet.


----------

